# 55 gal barrels for Chicago area people



## veener88 (Oct 3, 2006)

I just wanted to let you know if you live in chicago area and you want some 55 gal barrels I have the place for you to go.

Trilla Steel Drum Corporation
2959 W 47th St, Chicago, IL, 60632



I bought 3 55 gal drums form them today and that is all they make. This was the sweet part all 3 of them were pulled right off the line they were made on before they went to paint. So I all I have is just 3 drums of fresh steel. All I have to do is sand and clean the barrels to make sure the outer paint sticks well and I am set to go once I cut them. I just thought I would let you know since for $20 each I could not beat that price. Even used by the time you take to clean off all the rust and any other issues I think it is well worth the time saving to just get new fresh ones.

On a side note my father also picked up a drum with a removable lid for $20 and that is going to be a sand blasting unit.


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 3, 2006)

im not a charcoal man but---
new -Clean- barrels- for a jackson---
sounds like a good deal.


----------



## sirwill (Jun 20, 2013)

I went to trilla.com and does not look like a barrel company website.  Would you check to confirm that it is correct.

Thank you


----------

